# new member with my first boat! 12 ft fiberglass v bottom



## Littlec (Apr 22, 2011)

I just picked up a 12 foot 1974 delhi fiberglass v bottom for 50 bucks. Im gonna start with replacing the rotted transom this weekend an start decking it out. i was gonna do a 8 foot front deck with a casting seat an to seats in the back to sit in while driving the boat. Any thoughts on the decking? Also what size outboard should i use? I was also told i would be crazy to take this out onto the susquehanna river in pa. Is that true? Any help would be helpful and i will post pics tonight and tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Littlec (Apr 22, 2011)

This is close to the layout i want to do but w a full front deck instead


----------



## Littlec (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## geeksterman (Apr 22, 2011)

*The boat is ONLY 12 ft...are you sure you want to put ALL that wood on your boat? [-X The weight of the wood is going to sink your boat. If I was you I would calculate the TOTAL weight, gear, person, wood, engine, etc....and see what ya got. Remember...your boat has a MAXIMUM weight capacity which shouldn't be exceeded. GOOD LUCK !*


----------



## Littlec (Apr 22, 2011)

it's really not alot of wood because im gonna do a complete flat front deck. That boat there too is also 12 feet.


----------



## jamrozy (Apr 25, 2011)

I think it would look sweet. i want to do somthing like that to my boat.


----------



## Littlec (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah rain has put a hold on the project but i did pick up a 1970 johnson 9.5 for a hundred dollars thats in great shape! Gotta get a gas tank an fire it up!


----------



## Littlec (May 2, 2011)

So i began to tear the old transom out.


----------



## st1731 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey Littlec, did you ever finish this project? I have a delhi just like yours that i want to refurbish. i would like to get in touch with you to get ideas.


----------



## Djthedeerslayer (Mar 14, 2013)

Did you ever finish this boat? I have the exact same boat and was curious how your 9.9 did on it and also was curious if you knew the boats motor and weight capacities


----------



## Jitterbug01 (May 23, 2013)

Hi my name is marc and i have owned that exact boat for 8 years now! i have spent alot of time restoring it and an equal amount of time on the water!
I have always wondered who made it and the model! now that i know its a delhi i was wondering if your boat has any more info!? like a model number or model name? im having the same luck as everyone else when it comes to finding any info on the company and the boat! i would like to know how rare they have become(if at all) any info would help! thanks alot!


----------

